# I must buy a new phone but they're all [email protected]!!



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I need to upgrade from my T68 but can't find a worthy replacement. The z1010 looks cool but is not available yet...Perhaps the T310...but I don't know I want one with a camera really.

Any suggestions???


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Nokia 6100 

its what i want but cant be arsed paying Â£Â£Â£'s at the moment, my current fav though ;D


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Do you actually use all the functions available in the latest phone? If you just use it for talking + texting (which is the bulk of the population), why bother upgrading and paying a premium for the "latest" phone??


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Nokia 6100 Â
> 
> its what i want but cant be arsed paying Â£Â£Â£'s at the moment, my current fav though Â ;D


Foz01 try here www.theorder.co.uk


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

I'm in the exact same situation. Â Most phones are kak, and Orange still want Â£69 for a T68i Â 

And Orange want Â£75 upgrade fee as I am a low volume user Â  despite having had the handset for 14 months, mothers!!!!!

Fancy a 8910i, but the 6610 looks OK too.

Simon


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Simon, i just started two 12 months contracts with vodaphone Â£25 a month and free 6100+100 text msgs and 400 free minutes


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

I still have a few months of my contract left though


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Cross network minutes???

I pay nearly double that to Orange for 400 cross network minutes.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Hmmm, I hate Nokias though!!

I'm looking at a Sharp GX10 - probably crap but I'll order it and send it back if it is!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nokia 6100 - pal just got one for Â£100 - i think with Orange.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Hmmm, I hate Nokias though!!
> 
> I'm looking at a Sharp GX10 - probably crap but I'll order it and send it back if it is!


I guess it will be crap! After all since when Sharp manufactures mobile handsets?

...but why do you have Nokias?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I like Nokias - seem more robust than other makes - my 6310i isn't the coolest looker in the world but is very good.


----------



## fireshipjohn (May 6, 2002)

If you dont need to keep your Orange number too much,just take a new contract and put the old phone on the OVP Virgin Tariff, its free, then in a while transfer the number across if you want!

They dont rip you off for an upgrade and you get to keep your old phone as 
a spare payg type deal.

You need to have 12months + on your contract for that to work.

I did it on my P800  and kept my old nokia as a backup...


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

i want a siemens s55 but there still holding their price a bit well  dont like nokias, they seem a bit cheapy and bollocks up all the time.


----------

